# Two Horse Power



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

Here is a set up for a two horse power operation.
www.yardhitch.com
I thought it is really neat.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*Neat Stuff!!*

Slipshop,
Thanks for the interesting link. Looks like something a lot of folks can use, and it does not look like the prices are out of sight either.


----------



## BradT (Sep 16, 2003)

Would have a certain appeal to the Amish market, no doubt.


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

thats a good ID YA cheap too


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice find Slip!


----------



## Robnelson55420 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Yard Hitch*

Greetings fella's

My father-in-law is the inventor of Yard Hitch.
I'm the web-site creator/administrator and noticed that we had some hits to our website from here.
I'm impressed by Tractorforum -- seems like a great place for conversation.
Thanks for all the positive remarks about Yard Hitch. Gene (my Father-in-law) works awefully hard and has come up with a pretty impressive piece of machinery.
Good day,
Rob 
P.S. Gene is working on an ATV model. Do you have any thougths or suggestions?


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: Yard Hitch*



> _Originally posted by Robnelson55420 _
> *Greetings fella's
> 
> My father-in-law is the inventor of Yard Hitch.
> ...


 Welcome to tractor forum! Now that you found us don't be a stranger. We have folks here that get involved with all manner of equipment. Your site is of interest to me because I own horses and 3 point equipment.I also own an ATV, so maybe a set-up that would work with either.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*Adapt to ATV*

I would think that an ATV application would be a great thing. Especially for the "Gator" type vehicles that lots of folks seem to be getting.


----------



## Robnelson55420 (Feb 29, 2004)

Thanks Slipshod for the welcome.
Let me know If I can get you any info on Yard Hitch.
Otherwise, feel free to call or email Gene - He'd be more than happy to talk with you and answer any questions you might have. 
-Rob


----------

